# Awesome Car Wash!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

^^

I wish I have $50 million to buy a Liebherr R9800


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, that is insane! the awesome power of water!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Damn..! Looks like it caved the roof in and popped the doors. o.o;;


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

omg thats crazy LOL!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG and he mostly missed!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a monster I bet that was at least 800gallons of water


----------

